# Nicknames



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My babies have all had several nicknames but 1 always seems to be the 1 that sticks  Pocos is Poke Bellas is Bell & Mias is Me :lol: Of course when they're naughty I use Poco & Mia Bella never is naughty :lol:

How bout your babies ?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

teddy's is teddybear and woody's is woodyboy


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

How cute Jen  I make mine shorter & you make yours longer


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I make mine longer too :lol:

Tyson is "Tyson chi" or "Ty chi"
Chloe is "Chloe love" I tried calling her "loe (low)" but it didn't stick
Leila is "Leila Mae"
Jack is "Jack-a-son" or "Jackie boy" 


Poke is really cute! love that


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I call Storm Stormie
Shiver - Shivs
Maggie - Maggie May or Mags.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I call Ike Ikers a lot.
He also gets called - The Ikester, Ikey, little man, Dyno-mutt, monkey 
and my Dad calls him "feller" 

I call Lilly Lillygirl , my daughter calls her bratface or honeybunch.
My hubby and my Dad call her little mess .


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

Leena is "Leena Stringbeana" and Kujo is now "Rat Dog" given to him by my father lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet has loads these are just a few

Twig
Twigs
Twiggy
Twiggers


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I have long & short names for mine!

Stewie is Stewie-Dewie, Stewers, Stew or Little boy
Gracie is Gracie-Do, Grace, and lots of times Gracie Nola or Grace Nola (when she's doing something she's not suppose to be doing!)

Poor Sammie gets Sammer, Sam, Sammer-Butt, Stinky & Stinkers and she'll come to all of them! Oh and Samantha Belle when she's real bad...but thankfully hasn't been lately. Gracie is in charge of the bad dog stuff now! Its amazing that a 4 pound puppy can do as much damage as a 40 pound dog!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

CHLOE is Itty Bitty because she's the littlest one. I sometimes call her the incredible shrinking dog because compared to the other two, she's seems to be shrinking.

JASMINE is Jazzy which fits her well since she's a hyper one.

PENNY is Penny Pooh and sometimes Mamma Bear because she often mothers the other two...usually doesn't eat until they've finished and tries to comfort them if they happens to be upset about something


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww cute names everyone!! heres mine

rocky: rock or rockyboy
oscar: oscky, osc, or little nugget


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl has a million nicknames but the most common ones are...
Car, Carlos, Lo, Lowie


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Max has nicknames of Pooky, Pookers, Pooks; and Pedro has Peds and Peders. Max ended up with the nickname of Pooky because at one time we lived next door to an older neighbor named Max. When I would go out to our fenced in yard to call my chi, Max in, our neighbor would be out in his yard thinking I called him! LOL!! So we decided at that time our chi Max needed a nickname so my neighbor wouldn't think I was calling him! So, the nicknames are what my chi's go by now.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My boys have tons of nicknames too :lol: but here are the most common ones.

For Mr. Peepers- Mister or Mister Mister
For Buster- Budders, Budder Boy
For Lucky-Lucky Ducky :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Lots of cute nicks here for sure.

Buford has lots of nicks. Bu, Bu boy, Buddy, Big boy, Baby boy, Little Man, Mommy's boy and he does answer to all of his too. Some of Bu's nicks are the same as some of the nicks my daughter has used for my 5 yr. old grandson, Nick. LOL

Ernest only has three, so far. Ernie, Ern and E.T. I call him Baby boy sometimes, but Buford always responds. LOL

This is a fun thread!


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww, these are so cute!
Skippy is Nip Nip, The Nippers, Nipper Skipper, or Muffin. Which makes no sense.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly is, of course, "Princess". (I think she thinks that IS her name). And also, "Baby, or baby girl".

They are all SO adorable.


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

A couple I use for Harley are:
Bobo
Scrunch Bucket
Buddy


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

Millie Grace gets called all kinds of things. I think she may develop a complex. Here are a few: 

Millie Belly, Middie Biddie, Mamma-sita, Momma's baby, Girly girl and Itty Bitty

My niece has a slight speech impediment and calls her "Millie Drace". She gets called that a lot!

Our big dog, Eugene, has several names too, but he usually gets called Eugie-Smoogie, as if Eugene wasn't weird enough. HA!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Cute nicknames everyone  We have gone through quite a few oruselves 

Bellas other most used one is Belly 

Pocos is Pokeman 

& Mias is Sangria


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Mine go with Tuck and Jassy 

Tucker has also been known by Mr T and Tucky and Stinky Butt

Jasper has been called Babyboy, Peanut, and Wildthing


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

My dog's full name is Mr. Beau Jangles, but usually I just call him Beau or BeauBeau. Some other nicknames are Boo, Bobosky, Bocephus, and Duders. My niece also calls him the "bug-eyed apple head" (she's only 7), because I told her once that he had an apple head, and she thinks his eyes are really big (which they are). He's also called Melvin the Martian by some, lol.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a few names I call gavin....I never really call him by his name haha...I call him Mo, moo, papa, pookie


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i love nicknames!!everyones got some great ones!!
daves nicknames:
peanut
lil man
handsome
davey boy


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

*nicknames*

My babies' names are Chica and Boo, so I say them each twice or I'll sing ChicaChica BooBoo. They get all excited.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't really have one for Trixie except I add baby so she is Trixie baby.
Teeny is My little man and T T. My sheltie Tiffany is poopy butt and she comes to that name. Anyone with a long haired dog knows why she got stuck with that one. Rainbow is just Rainbow.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh Yoshi has tons of nicknames. I call her Yoshi Moshi, Babies, Munchkin, Wiggle-Bums, Puddle-Butt (haha, cuz she has happy pees), Sweeties, Yosh (Yo-sh), and whatever else happens to pop out of my mouth


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Sadie Belle is Sadie Bug
Shiloh is Shiloh Bear

I have no idea why we do that but all of us starting doing it around the same time.


----------

